# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [C][OpenGL] Elbow Manipulator

## AmirH

Bonjour,
Voici un jeu que j'ai développé en C++ OpenGL, donc en code plutôt bas niveau.
Il faut manipuler un robot manipulateur (elbow manipulator) pour ranger des jouets dans une boite. C'est plus un jeu destiné à vos enfants ou futurs enfants.

Lien de téléchargement : http://hammoutene.free.fr/amir/proje...anipulator.zip

----------


## beuargh

Mes enfants n'arrivent déjà pas à ranger leurs vrais jouets, je vois mal comment ils vont faire avec une simulation  ::):

----------


## AmirH

::):   lol,
Sinon tu as essayé le jeu?

----------


## beuargh

Ce soir sans faute.

----------


## Blitz

BitDefender me bloque la page de téléchargement, c'est surement rien mais je ne prendrais pas le risque (je ne suis pas sur mon PC).

----------


## AmirH

ok c'est noté

----------


## beuargh

J'ai essayé, ça marche bien  ::): 

Tu me fais une simulation de pelle mécanique et mon fils de 5 ans t'envoie une boîte de chocolats  :;):

----------


## AmirH

::): 

alors qu'est ce que t'en pense toi (oui j'imagine qu'à 5 ans se soit un peu difficile  ::):  ) ?

----------

